# cant help but think about it



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

its early i know but is anyone thinking about this fall steelhead run? the storms last night and the north winds are making me wonder when are they gonna be making there way into the huron river andd clinton. hope for a early run how about u guys!!!!! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

hopefully but no telling! if any thing i can't wait!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

i know im going crazy. the smallmouth just aint doing it for me. haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> i know im going crazy. the smallmouth just aint doing it for me. haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



i would think October or November there should be a small steel run going on..


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm itching for the steel run, after a lot of trial and error last year and landing a few fish this year I am ready .


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lubbs said:


> I'm itching for the steel run, after a lot of trial and error last year and landing a few fish this year I am ready .


same here man i learned every hole that u can get to on the huron last season caught a few but not many. my hopes are high this year as i know what im actually doing and where to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

salmonsteel97 said:


> same here man i learned every hole that u can get to on the huron last season caught a few but not many. my hopes are high this year as i know what im actually doing and where to go.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You can sit and wait for them to come in about November or you can head north and catch them in September. I know that you southerners can catch them in open water all winter long. I get to ice fish for them and there is nothing more challanging than a big steelhead on a tip up or jig pole. Bring on the ice!!!!!


----------



## 1more (Jul 24, 2013)

Was just thinking about that the other day also. Time to start tying some jigs again I guess.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

1more said:


> Was just thinking about that the other day also. Time to start tying some jigs again I guess.


yess sir i filled my box a couple weeks ago cant wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

1more said:


> Was just thinking about that the other day also. Time to start tying some jigs again I guess.



i got a ton from last winter / spring tied already after i get back from salmon fishing i will most likely need more. i will see if i can get a couple pic's of my size 10 stone flies jigs up. any ways best of luck guys let get to tying and fishing already!!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is some picture of those size 10 jigs.. with a 1/8 once size four in the picture too.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm currently enjoying my cpl weekends of salmon, but I have all my stuff ready to catch some Clinton steel!!
Last time I was there the run was head strong, but I couldn't get one. Oh well, still prepared!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Salmon up north this weekend and hopefully I can make it up two more times after them. I'm excited for the fall run as well, even on the Huron. I don't set my hopes too high for that river though. It's too hit or miss of a run with too little holding water between the mouth and FR. but, I must say something keeps making me return again and again. lol.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah... no fish on the clinton until october - november..... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1more (Jul 24, 2013)

mighty nice lookin jigs swaprat


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks..


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

for u guys that fish both rivers. which river do u think is better for the steelhead run. just wondering because its not to far for me to make a day trip to the clinton but would like to know if its alttle better than the mighty huron. thanks for anyone to share there opinions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

The Clinton in my opinion. Lots of river to cover. Been on it 20 + years and still find new places. In two weeks i'll start scouting down river at a few of my early holes for Steel. You don't have to wait till November. My best time actually is in January - February, pending temps and ice conditions.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pikewhisperer said:


> The Clinton in my opinion. Lots of river to cover. Been on it 20 + years and still find new places. In two weeks i'll start scouting down river at a few of my early holes for Steel. You don't have to wait till November. My best time actually is in January - February, pending temps and ice conditions.


yeah i love winter fishing its my best time to get them too. the clinton seems like such a great river by your reports and pictures i saw in older theads. it wont be long im thinking 3 weeks myself. gots to get colder with rain!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> yeah i love winter fishing its my best time to get them too. the clinton seems like such a great river by your reports and pictures i saw in older theads. it wont be long im thinking 3 weeks myself. gots to get colder with rain!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ditto .....


----------

